# Banned from Filetrip?



## Oveneise (Mar 22, 2011)

So yesterday, I went on Filetrip.net and attempted to log in with my filetrip account (Same name as my gbatemp account, Oveneise), and a prompt came up saying my IP was banned from filetrip! I was wondering why this was, since I never spammed, used proxies, and my comments were always in good nature - nothing bad. The only thing I can think of is once I uploaded a WoodR4.nds file I compiled myself (almost positive it was verson 1.19), but I can't see how that could be the reason, since the file was completely fine and was just the same as Coolkill3r's (Released later, mind you). Normally, I wouldn't be too upset over something like this, but the Homebrew Bounty is just around the corner! If I could at LEAST get my IP address unblocked that would be awesome - leaving comments isn't too big of an issue here. And I uploaded the .nds right around the release of 1.19 R4 Wood. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 22, 2011)

Contact a Moderator.


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 22, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Contact a Moderator.



I did - its just AW suggested I post here.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

AW is head of magazine staff. not mod.


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 22, 2011)

I know - I contacted Costello. I just posted this here to see suggestions and whatnot.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> AW is head of magazine staff. not mod.


The head of Mag Staff is a Global Mod (though he does concentrate more on News than Moderating).


Either way, if someone is banned from FileTrip, we don't really have any system in place that can tell us why it happened.
There's no logs or notes on it. So the only one who can tell why you were banned is the one who banned you.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 23, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to be off topic... but _he?_ Another World is a she, right? >_>


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 23, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. I guess that means I'm pretty screwed, right? 

b'aww. No homebrew bounty for me.

And if I accidentally called AW a "he" instead of a "she", I sincerely apologize.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2011)

AW's a he.

At least, I'm convinced 'cause that's what Costello calls 'em when posting in the serious sections of the forum.


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 24, 2011)

Not to be picky or anything, I'm sure the mods are very busy with other priorities, but can I get a quote on who banned me, or what for? 

(I gotta get my hands on the updated Duke Nukem 3D when homebrew bounty emerges!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2011)

Only the person who did it knows who it was, unfortunately.


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 25, 2011)

Nevermind - tried it on another browser and Filetrip works.


----------



## Another World (Apr 11, 2011)

it works as in you can log into your old account? if thats the case you were never banned? let us know.

-another world


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 11, 2011)

Oveneise is still marked as Banned on the profile: http://filetrip.net/u10197-Oveneise.html


----------

